# Nissan Ca16 De



## tahir_ke (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi, There nissan fans 

I have succesfully changed the engine of my B12 Sunny from GA15 to CA16DE. The power change is enormous.... butI have some problem with the idling, it keeps hunting from 600 to 1500rpm... 

I have taken it to all the so called mechnics in my area but none of them have managed anything.... :cheers: 

Any help.....


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

On the CA's the idle speed is set by the ECU. Primary input is from the "Idle Switch" also known as "Thottle Position Sensor." Check to make sure your wiring to/from the switch is good. 

You can check TPS function by disconnecting the ECU plug with pin 16 then the plug from the TPS, then check continuity between the top and middle pins on the TPS. Ignition should be off, you should have continuity with gas pedal released and no continuity with gas pedal depressed.

Also, you can check for power to the TPS by disconnecting the TPS plug, turn ignition on, and check voltage on the middle pin on the TPS plug. You should have 5v.

Lastly, you can check curcuit ground by testing continuity between the ECU pin 34 connector on the ECU plug and the idle switch connector pin D. Pin D will be on the left as you look at the plug with the locking tab up.


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

Vacuum leaks!! That was a major problem that I had with mine when I converted it to E16 efi... Now, it was a tiny tiny leak, but it will make all the difference in the world because it is unmetered air that is leaning out the mixture so makesure that you check all of the vacuum connections!!!!! And if at all possible (although you probably already did this) replace the old cracked hoses with new ones and make sure they are mounted in the right locations. Also you can adjust the position of the TPS so make sure that you do that. That might at least help it ^_^ But I hated that annoying throttle problem.


----------

